# org. Bundeswehr BW Goretex Jacke, flecktarn



## Raubfischspezi.de (7. Juni 2009)

Meine letzten drei.







1 x klein
1 x mittel
1 x gross
Wenn weg dann weg.
 Zum unschlagbaren Preis von 15 Euro.


Gebraucht
Sehr guter Zustand
BW Goretex Anzüge sind absolut wasserdicht, winddicht aber 100 % atmungsaktiv. Gegenüber gummierter oder Nylonregenbekleidung hat Goretex entscheidende Vorteile:
Die Regenjacken sind 100 % wasserdicht.
Durch die Windundurchlässigkeit kühlt der Träger selbst bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht aus.
Dadurch das Goretex atmungsaktiv ist schwitzt man in dieser Bekleidung nicht wie in anderer Regenbekleidung.
Unschlagbarer Preis: Neue Jacken mit original Goretexmembrane haben für die *Bundeswehr einen Beschaffungspreis von ca.125,00 !*​
Farbe: Flecktarn
Verdeckter Frontreissverschluss
2 Patten-Aussentaschen
Druckknopfleiste
Aufnahmeklett für Rang bzw. Dienstabzeichen (Brust und Oberarm)
Ärmelabschluss mit verstellbarem Klett
Kapuze und Abschlussbund mit Kordelband und Stopper Wasserdampfdurchlässig
wind- und wasserdicht
kleines Packmaß
Hoheitsabzeichen

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Material:[/FONT] 

70% Polyamid
30% Polyester mit Goretex-Membrane (100% Polytetrafluoräthylen)
3-Lagen Laminat
 
Hier.....​


----------

